# Anyone ever smoke a Turkey breast?



## loomisfun

Thanks Brianroy,

I actually find turkey a little harsh! Now corned beef......


----------



## dtg

loomisfun said:


> Thanks Brianroy,
> 
> I actually find turkey a little harsh! Now corned beef......


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

